# InDesign CS4 Recent Places No longer working



## kschroers (Nov 3, 2011)

I have been running InDesign CS4 for a year with no issues but now for no apparent reason every time I place an image it no longer remembers my recent places and defaults back to the documents folder. I don't have this issue in AI or PS so it has to be related to InDesign. I have tried to repair permissions and this didn't help. I figure that a reinstall of InDesign might fix it but for another unknown reason my computer refuses to read the install disc and ejects it on me although it reads all other discs just fine. Can anyone help me with solving these problems??


----------



## Natobasso (Nov 28, 2011)

Some silly questions first: 

- Are your ID files and placed images all on an external server or on your computer? 
- Do the files come back when you reconnect them? 
- Have you repaired permissions yet? This fixes lots of problems.
http://www.dirtandrust.com/blog/repair-permissions-do-this-regularly/


----------



## walton993 (Dec 4, 2011)

Probably some bug , but check if some registry cleaner,TuneUP or similar program for system maintenance didn't start some temporary files cleaning or something similar...


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Dec 4, 2011)

walton993 said:


> Probably some bug , but check if some registry cleaner,TuneUP or similar program for system maintenance didn't start some temporary files cleaning or something similar...



This is a joke, right?  Registry cleaner?

Remember that scene where Pee Wee Herman stumbles into the biker bar and they all are staring daggers at him?  Yeah, it's like that, but without the bar-dancing love fest at the end.


----------

